# Madison RC Open



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

Whats going on?


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

All I heard was the first series was a very tough triple with two retired guns. Success ratio under thirty percent according to a friend who ran and then worked at the line. Very hot and no wind.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

40ish dogs called back after 1st.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur will start at gallaghers on saturday, qualifying at the w property.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Derby results:
1st: Oswald IV, H/Crook, O/Kampo
2nd: Trick, O/H Reesman
3rd: Marty, O/H Gierman
4th: Laila, H/Crook, O/Sims & Owen
RJ: Kaidee, H/Crook, O/Ritchotte
J: Reba, H/Crook, O/McMahan
J: Gus, O/H Doane
J: Dylan, O/H Schmidlkofer
J: Wynn, H/Curtis, O/Byers
J: Pepper, H/Crook, O/Dayton


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any word on open?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Watchm said:


> Derby results:
> 1st: Oswald IV, H/Crook, O/Kampo
> 2nd: Trick, O/H Reesman
> 3rd: Marty, O/H Gierman
> ...



Congrats to Mr. Fred Kampo for Ozzy's Derby Win. 
Another Tiger offspring Derby Winner.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

13 called back in the qual. 5,13,24, and 27 are the only ones I know that are still in.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Qual finished today or not? And if it didn't where it is being held tomorrow?


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

QUAL. 1ST Ace Castineyra,2nd Miller Turner,3rd Pfaff, 4th Doc Van Eimeren, Rj Lola Halverson Jams, 2,3,7,11,13,14,19,24


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Chris and Doc on qual 4th.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Open Results

1st Dominators Autumn Creek Gamble
2nd Jet Black Bustin Thru The Brush

Sorry that's all I know!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

captain2560 said:


> Congrats to Chris and Doc on qual 4th.


Times two!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Times three!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Callbacks to am waterblind
6,8,14,17,18,28,31,33,34,44,47,48,49,52,53,54,56,57,58
61,65,66,67
23 total


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Poms poms waving for "Doc"(Fluffy) and Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also Congrads to Dr. Aul , Paul and "Betsy" on their Open win.
Sue


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Any Am results?


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go, Gary Turner and Miller with the 2nd in the qual!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bait said:


> Times three!


Times 4 or 5.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Jerry and "Dylan" on the Derby JAM! 

First Derby at under a year of age - against a competitive field!

Slider and I are proud!!


----------

